# Are there any zoo keepers on here?



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm just finishing up uni and starting to look for a zoo keeping job. I've seen a few I like the look of but I'd really appreciate some advice on what to put in my CV/Covering letter!

Thanks if so!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I havent got a zoo job but from talking to a lot of people in the industry talk about your experiences. I have found they dont look at your qualifications they look at what hands on work you have done.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

That's very true. Degrees are good (especially in the modern zoo where it's so competitive, and anything can give you an edge), but they really mean naff all if you don't have experience with a wide range of exotics (and by that, I don't mean corn snakes and beardies). I scored my zoo keeper job mainly by having experience with ostriches and emus.

I would also suggest you don't limit your search to your local area, but apply to every zoo in the uk. You _may_ get a bite from one, and be prepared to move. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah I have loads of work experience that we had to do through uni anyhow. Certainly not short on that!

I've been looking from Scotland to London, really don't mind moving! Hopefully something will come along.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

A friend of mine spent a good few years trying to get a job in a well known wildlife park, without success. In the end she got a job in their cafe, made a few contacts and badgered them, and she was in pets corner within a couple of months. It's entirely possible that many zoos recruit internally for a lot of their positions, so if you have no luck try to simply get a foot in the door and go from there.


----------



## claireleone (Nov 4, 2011)

Jesss said:


> I'm just finishing up uni and starting to look for a zoo keeping job. I've seen a few I like the look of but I'd really appreciate some advice on what to put in my CV/Covering letter!
> 
> Thanks if so!


Theres HUGE competition for the work - And experience always wins through , you cant buy it or read that in a book ..... Have you considered going on a collections list for volunteer work and working your way in so to speak ?. If your well though of you will be offered interviews when available


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

It's a good idea actually. Never considered that. 
I have looked at internships at Chester zoo but I'd much rather try and get a job first 
If there is no success there then obviously that'll be the route I take!


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

With animal jobs you will tend to need to volunteer first, so they can see if you are capable. 
I don't work in a zoo per say, more of a pets corner but with domestics, exotics, primates, reptiles, amphibians, farm animals etc. I had no qualifications with animals unfortunately - but I applied anyway, obviously they turned me down. I asked to volunteer and did about a month or two before they snapped me up, realising that I was hard working and a quick learner (plus I have personal experience). Though I was the last person they've hired and they don't even let a lot of people volunteer, so I feel very lucky. 
Ultimately I do want to be work in a large zoo, but there's only one that I really want to work in and it's a little far from me at the moment. So I'll stick with my job and get a few years experience in my CV. 
I'd say it's good to express how fond you are of animals in your cv, if you've ever been incharge or medicated animals (as we need to medicate ours a lot at work when they're sick), that you're a speedy learner and don't mind getting mucky. 
I didn't mind the muck when I started, but the amount of volunteer's we have that seem utterly disgusted with some of the jobs we do and what they need to do...it's like hello, you're working with animals here - they aren't the cleanest things in the world, animal poop everywhere!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't forget there are plenty of exotic and farm collections that aren't zoos.

I work for the animal management department for a 6th form college now, and I love it. We have an ever growing number of critters.....so much so, that we're considering starting a volunteer programme.

So look around. Experience can be gained in many different places.:2thumb:


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha don't worry, I'm not bothered by hard work at all. It's an Animal Management degree and we had to have work placements etc. I have loads of work experience with smaller collections just nothing on a zoo scale. 
It's pretty daunting knowing the tough competition I'll be up against but hopefully something suited to me will turn up. I'm currently debating whether to apply for a masters or go for experience, ah well.

It's great hearing the different work you guys do!


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I used to be a senior reptile keeper at Chester Zoo (1979-1992)... it was a little easier to get into such work back then, plus my Dad and Gran already worked there. I'd already been keeping a mixed collection of reptiles (and many other exotics) for over ten years by the time I started there at 16 years of age. 
I've spent the last 20 years working exclusively with venomous snakes. 
But yeah, hands on experience is a valuable asset for keeping jobs.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi I was just wondering how much you guys get paid/have been paid working with animals? I know it's not well paid but from my research figures vary a lot. Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

5plusmany said:


> A friend of mine spent a good few years trying to get a job in a well known wildlife park, without success. In the end she got a job in their cafe, made a few contacts and badgered them, and she was in pets corner within a couple of months. It's entirely possible that many zoos recruit internally for a lot of their positions, so if you have no luck try to simply get a foot in the door and go from there.


I bet I know where you are on about. I have played Bridge with the big Chief Alexander a few times. If you are female and want a job there best contact him direct - you never know, you could end up as a wifelet.:whistling2:

Good luck looking for work in a Zoo. Might be better if you specialise in one type of animal though. As said before hands on experience will get you a lot further in Zoology than Degree's will.


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

If you want a little experience with a couple of racoons so its a bit more for your cv you'd be welcome to meet mine and if you get on with them you could get more involved in their lives. (theres no pay im afraid,as you know all animals are cash hoovers!) pm me if want,but good luck with your job hunting anyway.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't know if you're aware, but there are vacancies advertised on the BIAZA website, a lot are unpaid internships but might be worth a shot if you struggle..


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah I've been searching the biaza website, its a really good source. I've applied for nearly every job on there, doing the internship ones later haha


----------



## Kloy (Aug 4, 2009)

Moony14 said:


> Hi I was just wondering how much you guys get paid/have been paid working with animals? I know it's not well paid but from my research figures vary a lot. Thanks! :2thumb:


Minimum wage, plus I find I work more hours then contracted for, unpaid. You definately do it for love not money


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Zoo keeper here ! :whistling2:

Degrees help 

Actual animal exp worth it's weight in gold 

And common sense more so


----------

